# ONR: Very Dirty Wash



## stuart1164 (Jun 9, 2009)

Having looked at lots of different thread's asking to what degree is very dirty.

It is true I too have thought about this and I suppose to carry on my thread on this section this is how I quantify very dirty.

OK we are having some very cold weather with lots of dirt, salt, ice and ofcourse lovelly white fluffy deadly snow.

Picture this my car Black BMW 330D sport not washed for 2 weeks :doublesho

so completely boggin!!

Too cold to get the hose out, therefore as completely bored I had to do the car.

What to do???

ONR: Here goes, got the bucket and the sponge ready then started, wiped over once on the roof then the windows.

Then again with another dip in the bucket not drenching the sponge on the same parts.

Some panels needed 3 sponges worth.

Could not beleive how good this stuff is it was dissolving the salt etc so easily.

Used a drying towel to soak up excess ( as seen done by Gordon ) this is the best method in cold weather as the normal wipe method was not as effective in the cold.

I was amazed at the ability of this stuff, yes I have used it often but not on someting so so dirty with potetial lethal salt especially surprised on it's power to clean the wheels not perfect but close to it.

This is totaly IMHO but I'm happy at the result with the depth of restored shine with no swirls :thumb:

Stuart.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I haven't tried it yet but it does sound good


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I tried it on my passat estate that hadn't been washed in over a month and I don't know if I was picking up too much water in the sponge but even using a 20 litre bucket I ran out before I'd completely finished the car.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

NeilG40 said:


> I tried it on my passat estate that hadn't been washed in over a month and I don't know if I was picking up too much water in the sponge but even using a 20 litre bucket I ran out before I'd completely finished the car.


Yeah you were, you`d better off giving a ONR spray first if you are worried the cars too dirty.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Yeah, I used a spray first on the mrs a3. That was filthy! Spray let me wash it in 9ltrs


----------



## NeilG40 (Jan 1, 2009)

I got a couple of pump sprayers yesterday at b&q so I'll try them next time.


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

Would you use a grid guard for a ONR single bucket method on a dirty car?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Nice one Stuart.
Glad to hear you got on fine.

The secret with ONR is there should be next to no wash running with the sponge, when removed from the bucket. It is better to keep the wash solution in the bucket and this helps product hold the grime in the solution.
As for grit guards. I can comment on anyone else. But I use grit guards with ONR.

A pressure sprayer is also a worth while investment. Use as a pre soak as already mentioned.
Gordon.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

ercapoccia said:


> Would you use a grid guard for a ONR single bucket method on a dirty car?


I haven`t got one (yet) but I would say definately yes


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Good stuff Stuart - it does have its advantages all round this product and will feature highly in my detailing in the coming year... it seems a bit sounter intuitive, sponge straight on to a manky panel, but the ket is in the technique... no pressure, soften the dirt, tease it off the surface, plenty of ginger passes and using your common sense to dictate how often you return to the wash bucket and how far you allow the sponge to travel in any given sweep. Takes a little to train yourself into the way of working it, but its worth it once you do - glad to hear you are getting on well with it


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I used to use ONR almost exclusively for details and it cut through some truely horrific dirt in some cases. It really is a time saver and increases your flexibility as a detailer when locations and climate dictate the use of a 'waterless' system. I still use a similar product, DP Rinseless Wash and Gloss, which is similar to ONR just a bit more pleasant to use IMO.

Its a great feeling to have something exceed your expectations!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

well, if it had been 1st April I dont think I would believe what I'm reading here 

I'm VERY glad to see more and more people have tried and tested ONR in some more challenging situations and found it as safe as I did :thumb: Its always frustrated me that people seem to have it as a 'useful at car shows' product when I still claim it actually cleans better than most shampoos I've ever used.


----------



## Bunky (Feb 1, 2008)

christian900se said:


> I still use a similar product, DP Rinseless Wash and Gloss, which is similar to ONR just a bit more pleasant to use IMO.


How are they different besides the bubble gum smell?

I use both and still really see no difference although I prefer ONR for some reason. The bubble gum smell can get wierd once the wash bucket gets dirty.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Bunky said:


> How are they different besides the bubble gum smell?
> 
> I use both and still really see no difference although I prefer ONR for some reason. The bubble gum smell can get wierd once the wash bucket gets dirty.


You know, it took me a while to find the few subtle differences but I find that ONR has the slight edge in absolute cleaning ability but DP leaves a slightly better finish. They are interchangeable in my opinion though, but I do like the bubble gum smell alot better than ONR.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think what a lot of people would like to have seen is, for someone who was intending to use ONR only as their wash method on an averagely used car for the whole of 2009, to have taken some pics of the car, freshly machined and as swirl free as they could get it at the start, then some pics at the end of the year for comparison to see how much, if any, damage was caused. Plenty of variables would play a part in this of course, but would have been interesting to see nontheless.

This might exist on here already, if so, my apologies and point me in the correct direction of such thread


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Viper said:


> This might exist on here already, if so, my apologies and point me in the correct direction of such thread


Well, I don't know about _average_ car, but it won't be too long before I'll
be able to satisfy that desire, although there have been a couple of times
when I've used GLSS. Nevertheless, the bucketless wash method is the only
one I ever use, and for me, ONR comes top of the bill for its versatility.

However, it's also not all down to the product, even with something as good as
ONR, the wash technique also has a part to play. Once I get the urge to brave
the cold, I'll be making another post into the Disabled Detailing thread. What
I'll probably do is use ONR and GLSS again in direct comparison, although under
very different circumstances than hitherto.

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## DimGR (Jun 7, 2009)

ONR is the best product i have ever used on my car. I am always surprised to see how dirty the water in my bucket becomes after weekly washes with ONR.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

Viper said:


> wash method on an averagely used car for the whole of 2009, to have taken some pics of the car, freshly machined and as swirl free as they could get it at the start, then some pics at the end of the year for comparison to see how much, if any, damage was caused.


Its not a real comparison to state my car as an averagely used car, but I have not used anything other than ONR or DP W+G for a year at least. While the paint (soft, black) was starting to show the slightest hint of marring, it would look near perfect to anyone not going over the car with a fine tooth comb. I do avoid driving in the rain and the car is garaged year round so it would not be comparable to the conditions you might see in the UK on a day to day basis.


----------

